# Optoma HD23



## 23bossman (Feb 18, 2012)

Can anyone tell me anything about this projector? Is it for sale yet? How does it differ from the HD20? I would appreciate any feedback. Thanks


----------



## grassy (Aug 25, 2011)

I saw an optoma projector when 3d had not long hit the scene and watching it in 2d, it was a spectacular projector. It wasnt the top of the line projector but i remember it going for around $5990.00 and was a bargain' These optoma projectors are the silent achievers of the projector market. The picture on this machine was stunning the demo that was given me was not a computer enhanced movie like avatar, it was more or less standard. But i was blown away, and then glenn put on avatar and you could tell the picture was sharper and with more detail. But the optoma projector always stuck in my mind as i left the shop and when i am ready for a new projector the optomas will be 1st on my list to view along with simm projectors.I gather that detail i viewed would be in the HD23. Go and get a demo and you will not be dissapointed.Regards Grassy


----------



## ManCave (Nov 15, 2010)

Love the Optoma brand. Have owned two and was never once disappointed! They get passed down to family when I upgrade! Lucky family!


----------

